# When does Disney release the rooms?



## cookie6512 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have an ongoing search for DVC starting next summer.  When will Disney release the available resorts to RCI?  I'm trying to find out if my trader pulls DVC, when I call RCI, I get different answers depending on who answers the phone.  How they can't tell me if it would pull DVC, doesn't make sense to me, but whatever.  have May 2010 availability been released?


----------



## toontoy (Jun 26, 2009)

I am showing the wilderness lodge having checkin on  2 Bedrooms  6/8  Full  05/07/2010  05/14/2010 

many old key west and others so it looks like I would check with them again, unless you want the last week, i didnt see that one


----------



## cookie6512 (Jun 26, 2009)

are you showing anything for July 2010 check in? thats when my search starts, I thought I had it for May.

I appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## littlestar (Jun 26, 2009)

DVC members can't book at their home resorts until 11 months out - so I doubt you'd see anything for July 2010 until August. I would think RCI deposits would follow our booking window (unless the developer deposits something earlier). Following that logic, that would make sense that toontoy couldn't see the end of May yet since we're not quite to the end of June yet.


----------



## cookie6512 (Jun 26, 2009)

thank you very much!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 26, 2009)

cookie6512 said:


> I have an ongoing search for DVC starting next summer.  When will Disney release the available resorts to RCI?  I'm trying to find out if my trader pulls DVC, when I call RCI, I get different answers depending on who answers the phone.  How they can't tell me if it would pull DVC, doesn't make sense to me, but whatever.  have May 2010 availability been released?


Just temporarily change your search parameters to an earlier date over the phone maybe, like January 2010, and see what you see. If your trader can pull DVC then, you'll have an answer. (Won't mean you'd get July, but would mean that it's strong enough to pull some DVC rather than no DVC.)


----------



## littlestar (Jun 26, 2009)

cookie6512 said:


> thank you very much!!



You're welcome. 

Disney's SSR is my home resort. I was able to book some nights on my DVC points in Disney's new treehouse villas at Saratoga Springs for next spring. I'm excited to get to try those out. It will be interesting to see if the treehouses ever show up in RCI - they are 3 bedrooms. 

I was actually lucky enough last year when DVC was still with II to trade into a 3 bedroom Grand Villa at Hilton Head. Talk about a spoiler - the unit had four bathrooms and a fireplace.


----------



## Pro (Jun 27, 2009)

The Treehouse Villas at Disney's Saratoga Springs only sleep 8 people.  The occupancy is for 8 only.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Pro said:


> The Treehouse Villas at Disney's Saratoga Springs only sleep 8 people.  The occupancy is for 8 only.



No. It sleeps 9. The living room has a queen size sleeper sofa and there's a sleeper chair, too. The master bedroom has a queen bed, the 2nd bedroom has a queen bed, and the third bedroom has bunk beds. 

Here's the floor plan:

http://www.mouseinfo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89285


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 28, 2009)

littlestar said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Disney's SSR is my home resort. I was able to book some nights on my DVC points in Disney's new treehouse villas at Saratoga Springs for next spring. I'm excited to get to try those out. It will be interesting to see if the treehouses ever show up in RCI - they are 3 bedrooms.
> 
> I was actually lucky enough last year when DVC was still with II to trade into a 3 bedroom Grand Villa at Hilton Head. Talk about a spoiler - the unit had four bathrooms and a fireplace.




Hey we'll be expecting your report on the Treehouses! 

We've got a Grand Villa at SSR booked for Thanksgiving(with points), I'll take plenty of pictures. I think they only have 3 bathrooms though.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 30, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Hey we'll be expecting your report on the Treehouses!
> 
> We've got a Grand Villa at SSR booked for Thanksgiving(with points), I'll take plenty of pictures. I think they only have 3 bathrooms though.



I'll definitely report back on my stay in the treehouses. 

The new member guidebook that Disney sent out a few weeks ago shows the floor plan on the SSR grand villa and it shows 4 bathrooms. There's a full bathroom off the kitchen and one in the master bedroom on the ground floor, too. Did you have to book that Grand Villa right at your 11 month window? We walked through a SSR grand villa a few years ago and I loved the large arched window. 

I actually saw a SSR Grand Villa sitting on II last fall. It had a November 16th check-in date. I've also seen OKW 3 bedrooms on II in the past for Labor Day check-ins. And of course, the Hilton Head Grand Villa that I got on II for November of last year. I bet DVC will deposit some more of those in RCI occasionally, too. 

If the economy wasn't so stinky, I'd love to pick up some more SSR resale points. I heard of someone the other day buying 300 points at SSR and squeezing through ROFR at $60 a point. Man, that makes it so tempting to pick up some more SSR points resale. That way I could indulge my Grand Villa love (Laughter).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 30, 2009)

littlestar said:


> I'll definitely report back on my stay in the treehouses.
> 
> The new member guidebook that Disney sent out a few weeks ago shows the floor plan on the SSR grand villa and it shows 4 bathrooms. There's a full bathroom off the kitchen and one in the master bedroom on the ground floor, too. Did you have to book that Grand Villa right at your 11 month window? We walked through a SSR grand villa a few years ago and I loved the large arched window.
> 
> I actually saw a SSR Grand Villa sitting on II last fall. It had a November 16th check-in date. I've also seen OKW 3 bedrooms on II in the past for Labor Day check-ins. And of course, the Hilton Head Grand Villa that I got on II for November of last year. I bet DVC will deposit some more of those in RCI occasionally, too.



Yep, called right at 11 months(but I'm just in the habit of doing that for all DVC reservations).

I remember that 3br SSR last November, ahh the good ol days of trolling II looking for DVC units.  

I think Brian spotted one for this year, same week at SSR in early on in RCI. 

I don't think that week is very busy, bell service(take it for what it's worth) told us last year, they were only booked 80% that week.


----------



## moneyhappy (Jul 6, 2009)

littlestar said:


> DVC members can't book at their home resorts until 11 months out - so I doubt you'd see anything for July 2010 until August. I would think RCI deposits would follow our booking window (unless the developer deposits something earlier). Following that logic, that would make sense that toontoy couldn't see the end of May yet since we're not quite to the end of June yet.




We can deposit with RCI 24 months in advance.  Same thing goes for the Disney Cruise Line.  The 11 month window is only for booking and our home resort 7 months for other resorts.

I booked my 2010 Cruise in 2008 using my 2010 points and some 2011 points.

If you are looking for July you may have a difficult time getting it.  I know DVC members that have been put on wait list because it is not their home resort.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 6, 2009)

> We can deposit with RCI 24 months in advance


Your deposits are eligible for exchange for two years, but the "backing unit" that is deposited (which is chosen by DVC) has never been more than 11 months out to the day.

It looks to me as though the latest unit on deposit in Weeks has a check in of 5/23/10.


----------

